# My first attempt @ a planted tank and a crs planted tank



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

Bare with me peepzzzzz . . . some picz R blurry = ]
substrate is construction rough rocks, dolomite, organic soil with peat moss enriched with calcium, regular construction sand to seal it all in and blue rock I had lying around. Hopefully everything turns out alright. It's been up for 2 weeks and I added a few plants here and there today. I put in some RCS shrimps and they have been happy for 1 week so far. Anyway, here they are and I will post some of my other tanks when I can. Go easy on me as I am still new ;] but I can take a hint or two. . . enjoy.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

nice tank Oliver  what fish are you keeping in this tank?


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

I want to put my pair of Nannacara Anomala.
Maybe some fancy guppies.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

It's looking good =D I've never tried a planted tank. One day maybe! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

10Q Kay ;]

How's CHEEKOO doing?

Has he made any friends yet?


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Hahahah he's great! He hangs out with my balas and prochilodus! I just posted a pic of him actually!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Really nice start to that tank


----------

